# 93 Altima Wont start. clutch relay?



## peterr22 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a 1993 Nissan Altime 2.4L 5-Spd

It has power
Im pretty sure I hear the fuel pump prime.
It sounds like im not pressing the clutch, but I am. I
know i have a clutch fluid leak around the peddle so i think it may have shorted the relay or something.
Im no expert though thats why Im writing on here.
So what should I check???
Thanks
Pete


----------



## peterr22 (Dec 13, 2006)

Cmon guys!!!!

I checked the Engin cont. fuse (10A) and its good, i tried a jumper wire on the switch that the clutch presses, i tried just unplugging that same switch. None of it works..is there a relay somewhere? and i dont seem hear the starter click or turnover. 

the only thing that happens is 1. the fuel pump primes
2. All the power stops when i turn the key to start the car (like its supposed to)


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Did you check the link fuses in the engine compartment? I'll try to work with you on this, but I don't own a manual tranny


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It could be the starter or anything in the starting system. Usually you will heard a click from the starter which means the starter solenoid is activating by the starter isn't spinning. If you don't hear that click then you will have to backtrace from the solenoid all the way back to the battery to find out were you are missing B+ power. You will need to get yourself the wiring diagram for the starting system.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it is associated with the fusible links or even the battery connections.

Troy


----------

